# Firmware build 2018.18.1 090d8b9 (5/7/18)



## apmowery (Feb 26, 2018)

Just got new update with auto high beams & new toggle button for music player (easy to switch between streaming, radio, phone straight from the music icons).


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

apmowery said:


> Just got new update with auto high beams & new toggle button for music player (easy to switch between streaming, radio, phone straight from the music icons).


What do you mean by new toggle button?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

apmowery said:


> Just got new update with auto high beams & new toggle button for music player (easy to switch between streaming, radio, phone straight from the music icons).


you certainly got on Tesla's good list  
FW number & build id?


----------



## apmowery (Feb 26, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> What do you mean by new toggle button?


I'll get a pic...give me a few


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

apmowery said:


> I'll get a pic...give me a few


Thanks!!


----------



## apmowery (Feb 26, 2018)

Here you go guys. Have I mentioned lately how much I love this car? Everything about it & these updates are stellar - keeps it exciting!
3 images for you attached.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

apmowery said:


> Here you go guys. Have I mentioned lately how much I love this car? Everything about it & these updates are stellar - keeps it exciting!
> 3 images for you attached.


Very cool and side note you're on 18.1, newer than this thread accounted for!!!


----------



## apmowery (Feb 26, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Very cool and side note you're on 18.1, newer than this thread accounted for!!!


Yeah that just happened - it was 16.2 before tonight.


----------



## sabonis (Jun 26, 2017)

Thanks for sharing!



apmowery said:


> Here you go guys. Have I mentioned lately how much I love this car? Everything about it & these updates are stellar - keeps it exciting!
> 3 images for you attached.


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

Teslafi doesn't even have any Model 3's with 2018.18 yet (just Ss and Xs).
Really early download!


----------



## beantownrich (Apr 30, 2017)

apmowery said:


> Here you go guys. Have I mentioned lately how much I love this car? Everything about it & these updates are stellar - keeps it exciting!
> 3 images for you attached.


This is amazing, if only they'd stop putting stuff on the right side of the screen,


----------



## ItsaMeMario (Apr 12, 2018)

Does it show a countdown for Bluetooth connect devices? Does the album art show for Podcasts? (if you're using an iPhone) Thanks.


----------



## Oil Freedom (Oct 15, 2017)

Someone at Tesla Service told me the .18 release was going to fix the issues with using the mobile app as a key. Hope so!


----------



## @illmaticwes81 (Mar 6, 2018)

apmowery said:


> Just got new update with auto high beams & new toggle button for music player (easy to switch between streaming, radio, phone straight from the music icons).


Any trick on getting updates faster other than connecting to a service center's wifi (which may not be a solution)?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

@illmaticwes81 said:


> Any trick on getting updates faster other than connecting to a service center's wifi (which may not be a solution)?


Seems like a low VIN for now


----------



## @illmaticwes81 (Mar 6, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Seems like a low VIN for now


OK I see his VIN is way low. Mine is 10106. Guess ill stop by my local service station soon. I need these updates


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

@illmaticwes81 said:


> OK I see his VIN is way low. Mine is 10106. Guess ill stop by my local service station soon. I need these updates


Elon confirmed eventually we'll be able to request them rather than wait for the push, but I suspect we still won't get them until they're confirmed stable and ready for wide release.


----------



## @illmaticwes81 (Mar 6, 2018)

Pleasantly surprised... hope this adds auto high beams and improved music UI.


----------



## ChrisInTX (Apr 2, 2018)

The new music icons are pretty cool but are they necessary? Do you often find yourself toggling between music types without bringing up the full or extended UI to pick a station or see what's available? I don't use it that way so I'm curious on others usage pattern. No hate 

I'd like an option to just have the artist and title shown in a bubble like the street name at the bottom of the map so the whole UI is out of the way when I'm just listening.


----------



## Benjamin Reed (Apr 3, 2018)

ChrisInTX said:


> The new music icons are pretty cool but are they necessary? Do you often find yourself toggling between music types without bringing up the full or extended UI to pick a station or see what's available? I don't use it that way so I'm curious on others usage pattern. No hate


I've barely had the car two weeks and I find myself regularly switching between streaming and phone (for podcasts).


----------



## Russell (Sep 27, 2017)

Benjamin Reed said:


> I've barely had the car two weeks and I find myself regularly switching between streaming and phone (for podcasts).


Does the car itself not have the ability to get podcasts through tunein?


----------



## Prkls (Mar 29, 2018)

Car notified me just now the 18.1 update is available. VIN 144XX.

Love they added the media button, I switch between radio, streaming and phone all the time.


----------



## Prkls (Mar 29, 2018)

Russell said:


> Does the car itself not have the ability to get podcasts through tunein?


Yes, but for me the issue is playlist and play head sync. I use Overcast on my devices and even if I add the same podcasts in the car player, Tesla doesn't know which episodes I've already listened and how far in the current episode I am.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

ChrisInTX said:


> The new music icons are pretty cool but are they necessary? Do you often find yourself toggling between music types without bringing up the full or extended UI to pick a station or see what's available? I don't use it that way so I'm curious on others usage pattern. No hate
> 
> I'd like an option to just have the artist and title shown in a bubble like the street name at the bottom of the map so the whole UI is out of the way when I'm just listening.


I often switch between sources. Just cant keep me entertained I guess 
I have allot of stuff as Favorites that just toggle using the left scroll button, so I go back and forth between the "one line" and "two line" audio view and only use the full page to pick a certain podcast.


----------



## Benjamin Reed (Apr 3, 2018)

Prkls said:


> Yes, but for me the issue is playlist and play head sync. I use Overcast on my devices and even if I add the same podcasts in the car player, Tesla doesn't know which episodes I've already listened and how far in the current episode I am.


Exactly this, I use Overcast as well. It also has magic dead-air removal algorithms for speeding up playback that no other tool does.

Plus there's hockey games we can only play through a phone app, and plenty of other reasons to switch back and forth (streaming music from my Plex, etc.)

It may not be for you but it is definitely a useful feature for me.


----------



## BLDRN3R (Feb 28, 2018)

Got the notification for install last night around 5pm PST. Exciting as it’s the first update for me since getting car!

Side note: My Vin is 14016 does software typically trickle through the fleet by ascending VIN numbers? Obviously won’t be an issue when we can request updates...


----------



## slasher016 (Sep 12, 2017)

JimmyJohenning said:


> Got the notification for install last night around 5pm PST. Exciting as it's the first update for me since getting car!
> 
> Side note: My Vin is 14016 does software typically trickle through the fleet by ascending VIN numbers? Obviously won't be an issue when we can request updates...


I don't think anyone can figure out how they release software updates...


----------



## TesLou (Aug 20, 2016)

JimmyJohenning said:


> Got the notification for install last night around 5pm PST. Exciting as it's the first update for me since getting car!
> 
> Side note: My Vin is 14016 does software typically trickle through the fleet by ascending VIN numbers? Obviously won't be an issue when we can request updates...


As an "update virgin", I'm curious: is the firmware notification on your screen when you turn the car on or do you get an email or both?


----------



## Travelwolf (Jun 8, 2016)

Prkls said:


> Car notified me just now the 18.1 update is available. VIN 144XX.
> 
> Love they added the media button, I switch between radio, streaming and phone all the time.


did you get a text? how did you get the notification?


----------



## Oil Freedom (Oct 15, 2017)

I've received notification through the Tesla app and also a pop-up message on the car's touch screen. You'll also see an icon in the upper-right part of the touch screen for scheduling the installation of the update. So far, mine have taken less than 45 mins. to complete.


----------



## LucyferSam (Sep 13, 2017)

Fingers crossed that the media player update improves USB functionality...


----------



## Prkls (Mar 29, 2018)

Travelwolf said:


> did you get a text? how did you get the notification?


I saw a screen notifying a new update is available when I got in the car with options to schedule it for a specific time or do it right away. I didn't get a push notification from Tesla app.

I started the update when I parked at home, and about 30 min later received a push notification from Tesla app " Software update is complete."


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

I noticed when the app updates whenever it's a big change it toggles off notifications. I think the updates are truly random I never got .16 for instance so hopefully I get .18 soon hoping it fixes the issues I've had with my app connecting to the car. It seemed to be working fine until .14 for me I still think to some degree we get skipped on some updates before a new one comes out so if the update say has an issue they stop pushing it out the older version . And then it pushes out the newest one and skip the old one that's my assumption at least . I also think some different versions try different things with connectivity for example of it could all be in my head.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

relidtm said:


> I noticed when the app updates whenever it's a big change it toggles off notifications. I think the updates are truly random I never got .16 for instance so hopefully I get .18 soon hoping it fixes the issues I've had with my app connecting to the car. It seemed to be working fine until .14 for me I still think to some degree we get skipped on some updates before a new one comes out so if the update say has an issue they stop pushing it out the older version . And then it pushes out the newest one and skip the old one that's my assumption at least . I also think some different versions try different things with connectivity for example of it could all be in my head.


The most likely reason for version skipping is that the version isn't deemed stable or acceptable for wide release. You see employee cars / low VINs get versions that are quickly replaced and then once ready it starts rolling out to the whole fleet.


----------



## aronth5 (Dec 7, 2016)

ChrisInTX said:


> The new music icons are pretty cool but are they necessary? Do you often find yourself toggling between music types without bringing up the full or extended UI to pick a station or see what's available? I don't use it that way so I'm curious on others usage pattern. No hate
> 
> I'd like an option to just have the artist and title shown in a bubble like the street name at the bottom of the map so the whole UI is out of the way when I'm just listening.


Good feature but you should also be able to use a voice command. Example, simply say "media" followed by the mode you want. Tesla still gets lots of criticism for distracted behavior when using the display. Why not prioritize a software release with additional voice commands. It would deflect much of this criticism plus make it much easier for the driver.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> The most likely reason for version skipping is that the version isn't deemed stable or acceptable for wide release. You see employee cars / low VINs get versions that are quickly replaced and then once ready it starts rolling out to the whole fleet.


Oh, yea I agree 100% it makes sense to me.


----------



## BLDRN3R (Feb 28, 2018)

Did the update last night, took about 45 minutes. Auto brights work flawlessly. Very handy feature.

I'm mixed about the audio controls. They removed the header 'tabs’, so switching in FULL music mode, requires two taps not one and its in the upper right of screen not the top middle, which is a big step backwards IMO. If the music player is minimized, like I leave it most of the time, you can switch sources easily tho. So thats good.

One thing of note. First time I drove after update, the reverse cam didn't activate and autopilot wouldn't fire. Is that common? That was my first update since getting the car last week and didnt know if autopilot recalibrated briefly after the firmware resets. Or just coincidence?


----------



## lschult2 (May 11, 2018)

Benjamin Reed said:


> Exactly this, I use Overcast as well. It also has magic dead-air removal algorithms for speeding up playback that no other tool does.
> 
> Plus there's hockey games we can only play through a phone app, and plenty of other reasons to switch back and forth (streaming music from my Plex, etc.)
> 
> It may not be for you but it is definitely a useful feature for me.


How do you stream music from your Plex? I'd like to do that too...


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

There appears to be a pause in cars reporting getting this update. I don't think it will go wide release.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

Brokedoc said:


> There appears to be a pause in cars reporting getting this update. I don't think it will go wide release.


What makes you say that, as @JimmyJohenning upthread got his night before last? But at the same time I haven't gotten mine yet...


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

LUXMAN said:


> What makes you say that, as @JimmyJohenning upthread got his night before last? But at the same time I haven't gotten mine yet...


I probably refresh the firmware pages as much as I refresh the Tesla pages. The limitation is that not many people pay for Teslafi membership (only $50 per year) and ev-fw is self reported so the data is only a sampling or as good as what users update (which I encourage everyone here to do).

If you look at the current pages, you will see no 2018.18.1 updates for the past few days whereas other Model 3 builds are still getting updates. Wide release would look like the 2018.18 row but that is for S3X. On teslaFi, there are about 100 Model 3s subscribed so when over 15-20 get the update then we can classify it as wide release.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

LUXMAN said:


> What makes you say that, as @JimmyJohenning upthread got his night before last? But at the same time I haven't gotten mine yet...


I haven't gotten it either and I was generally getting them fairly early in wide release before.


----------



## Benjamin Reed (Apr 3, 2018)

lschult2 said:


> How do you stream music from your Plex? I'd like to do that too...


There is a Plex app for phones that can play any media from your Plex server, including music if you've added a music library. (My movies/etc. and music are all on a NAS on my home network so I have it indexing everything.)

If you have PlexPass it also supports extra metadata about artists and a Pandora-like thing that will make a custom playlist of things "like" a particular song.

Plex supports transmitting over bluetooth audio just like any other audio app on the phone. Maybe when (if?) they add the browser to the M3 interface I can use the web version directly.


----------

